# rust proofing X-trail



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all, 
mine started rusting(24k on it now) eventhough I had done rustproofing at delivery. it says 12 years warranty on paper(dealer). But I can't wait till it to get rusted more, to justify to dealer. I need you guys experts advices. since like to add more rust proofing to xt my self. need to know the best product out there to do rust proofing! i.e.: rust-check, etc. any other suggestions??

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

"Rust Proofing" usually means a coating of tar-like stuff. There's no way it can penetrate all the nooks and crannies and seams of the body. So salty water gets into those places and can't dry out. This is much worse than not having a coating at all.

Rust-Chek and Krown spray-on oil-based rustproofing creeps over the metal surfaces and so gets into most places where you need it. It's a fairly messy process and aftermath, but not as messy as extensive rust. Apparently this process is being banned in some places due to the amount of oil that drips off for days. But I'd have to think there's a higher environmental cost to premature replacement of vehicles.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> "Rust Proofing" usually means a coating of tar-like stuff. There's no way it can penetrate all the nooks and crannies and seams of the body. So salty water gets into those places and can't dry out. This is much worse than not having a coating at all.
> 
> Rust-Chek and Krown spray-on oil-based rustproofing creeps over the metal surfaces and so gets into most places where you need it. It's a fairly messy process and aftermath, but not as messy as extensive rust. Apparently this process is being banned in some places due to the amount of oil that drips off for days. But I'd have to think there's a higher environmental cost to premature replacement of vehicles.


thanks for your input.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*swear by rustcheck!*

I am the poster child for rust check. 16 yr ago, I bought a 6 yr old Florida car. I had it rustchecked each year and at 22 yr of age, southern ontario driving, this car was still solid as a rock. The car I had before that was rusty when I bought it, but as long as I rustchecked it every year, it never got any worse. I owned it for 9 years.

If I didn't get my new x-trail done, it would feel like it had no clothes on!


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

shabalia said:


> I am the poster child for rust check. 16 yr ago, I bought a 6 yr old Florida car. I had it rustchecked each year and at 22 yr of age, southern ontario driving, this car was still solid as a rock. The car I had before that was rusty when I bought it, but as long as I rustchecked it every year, it never got any worse. I owned it for 9 years.
> 
> If I didn't get my new x-trail done, it would feel like it had no clothes on!


hey this is cool information, thanks. Wonder, Did you do the rust check or you went to one of their outlets!


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

You have to go to one of the outlets. They have all the specs on every car how and where to spray. This might sound awful but they drill small holes in places where you don't notice like on the bottom of the doors. These access holes are plugged with plastic plugs that are removed each year when you get the job repeated. It costs the most the first time you go. I think in all the years I have been going there was only one price increase. 

The reason I chose rust check was that about 25 years ago, Consumer Reports did research into automobile rust prevention and rust check was the best by far. I haven't seen any other research since then but haven't looked either. I usually get it done when I have some more than usual driving to do cause it does drip for a couple of days. However, it doesn't damage asphalt driveways the way motor oil does.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metropolitan Rustproofing*

I have been using Metroplitan Rustproofing for many years and on my last car the Altima it had almost 500k on it and looked brand new... The first year application is $74.95 and each year after $59.95 ... it just works! 

Stephen


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I use Krown myself, never been happier. $114.00 per year.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*Krown*

Krown is a Canadian company. If you keep your bill I am told the price of spraying your car is locked in for as long as you own it. With inflation and the price of oil / labour rising it's good to know that you won't have to pay any price increases.

Ciao,

Michael


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Ripasso said:


> Krown is a Canadian company. If you keep your bill I am told the price of spraying your car is locked in for as long as you own it. With inflation and the price of oil / labour rising it's good to know that you won't have to pay any price increases.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Michael



Most correct my friend.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

*Just got back*

Just got back from my second application of Krown rust spray, and I am happy to say, my x-trail still looks brand new top and bottom, after 1 year and 1 Canadian winter.


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Krown is the best and since I know the guy that works at the place I go to, he gives me a break on the price of doing both my cars. However I would tell the guy doing the spraying to not go ballastic around the seals and stuff since the oil tends to warp the seals and they sag. That happened to my Sentra the lower door seals on all four doors and the hood seal at the front warped. Luckily the car was still under warranty and my Nissan dealer did agree to replace those mldgs only this time but that's it. It doesn't matter now since my SE is out of warranty.

When I get my trail it'll get the Krown treatment too.

Tony


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Another Krown supporter. Their stuff is great - it kept my 91 YJ from rusting for 7 years (body only - all external Jeep hinges rust no matter what). That's unheard of. Never get dealer-applied rustproofing, as it can actually trap water against the metal. Krown displaces water, and creeps into spots that the dealer's thick goo can't reach. By displacing water, Krown also helps keep electrical connections in good shape, and acts as a chassis lubricant.

Yes, it drips for a couple days. Leave it where the drips won't hurt, or put cardboard down.

Go with Rust Check or another oil if you have no Krown shop near you.

All oil-based rustproofing is best done in warm weather, when the oil will be thin and creep further. Ironically, Krown often has to run $10 off deals in the summer to attract customers, as most people rush to them in the fall. You often get a better job done in the summer, with no lineup behind you.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I always thought that regular and thorough cleaning was the key? I had an Audi before this Nissan, it was superbly proofed. It hadn't even crossed my mind to have to treat this car... but I do clean it underneath when I clean the outside. 

I was told in the past that water will stick to the dirt build-up and promotes rusting where there is damage to the cars' underseal.

I suppose in countries where salt is used a lot on the roads it could be more of a problem?

Sulphur.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

The rustproofing gets into all the places that thorough washing could never touch. And yes, I am sure southern Ontario is the salt capital of the world. Most people expect to drive on ice the same way they drive on dry pavement. 

I notice that some posters here have mentioned the mileage as a factor in how good the rustproofing works. It is only time that tells the difference in using something or not. (unless you keep your vehicle in the garage all winter!)

Most people don't keep their cars more than 6 years and it would be rare to see significant visible rust in that time. That is why the manufacturers are confident they will have no claims as their warranty pertains to holes, not surface rust. By that time the damage is practically irrepairable.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

*rust bucket*

i noticed some pin hole rust spots on the hatch of my '05 after completing a thorough post winter cleaning. I brought it in to my dealership and they confirmed that this is a defect that they've been seeing in Pathfinders. The bodyshop guys wasn't surprised. After steaming over the fact the wouldn't provide me with a loaner or rental car, even with my premium warranty and the factory rust proofing, I was super pissed when I noticed the colour was off, there was grit underneath the paint and they hadn't repainted the interior that had also rusted. Long and short is that my dealership service is piss poor! I'm going back shortly to have it repainted and badged...again.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I live close to the sea where everything rusts - even aluminium corrodes!

I once had a Toyota Starlet that rusted so badly I used to think the previous owner had driven it in seawater. It got to a point where red-oxide, zinc and even pre-treating with some kind of acid-based rust-remover before painting didn't work.

Finally I tried a product that converted the rust to a black substance, and primed the surface at the same time. It had the viscousity of water and smelt like it had iron in it, so I could spritz it into cavities or drip it into gaps. There are some other types that leave a latex-like residue which isn't so good for exterior panels as it's got a gooey appearance.

Basically, that car went for another fifteen years after that with no more rust breakouts. 
I can't get this anymore in Singapore. Maybe you'll have better luck where you are.

Check the website for rust-removers that convert rust to a stable black compound that you can paint over once it's stabilised. These are water-based and will turn any rust area black, and stain hands black so be careful (remove with normal diluted household bleach.)

Good luck!


----------



## iXi Germany (Jun 6, 2006)

I was told at the service that the downside should be left the way it is. If there's water it can dry out now. The car should get the chance to dry 

Besides: Rust is no big deal. I live directly on the north sea of Germany an everything rusts faster here !!! it is aweful ! but ma car (3 years) looks pretty good ! except at the windshield wiper but that got fixed. 

I wouldn't do anything more than really neccessary

greetings from Germany

Bjoern


----------

